# Bendix Model K



## Whitey1736 (Mar 28, 2016)

Can anyone please let me know what size axle the Benedix 36-11 model k uses? The one I may use does not have one and I don't have it yet.  Thanks.


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 26, 2016)

Check the schwinn manuals. While I doubt size of axle is listed, I may have missed it. I was just looking at this very hub yesterday or the day before. Trying to get my hands on one. Good luck!

Edit: hit mramos up. He has one I do believe.


----------



## JOHN DANGER (Apr 26, 2016)

should be 3/8 same as a rear , also worksman makes HD hubs and axles


----------

